# Van Damme Teaching Karate



## SPX (Jan 25, 2013)

A couple of cool vids. . .


----------



## chinto (Jan 26, 2013)

interesting, not bad.   If i remember correctly he was trained in shotokan.. Is that right??


----------



## Victor Smith (Jan 27, 2013)

Another Damme teaching machine, I say cynically.


----------



## SPX (Jan 28, 2013)

chinto said:


> interesting, not bad.   If i remember correctly he was trained in shotokan.. Is that right??



Yeah, Shotokan is his base and he competed extensively when he was younger.  His karate and kickboxing records are on Wikipedia.

He went 44-4 in karate competition and 18-1 in kickboxing.  Most people don't realize he ever actually competed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Claude_Van_Damme


----------



## SPX (Jan 28, 2013)

Victor Smith said:


> Another Damme teaching machine, I say cynically.



I have no idea what this even means.


----------



## SPX (Jan 28, 2013)

Two more. . .


----------

